# Marantz Announces a New Ultra-Slim AV Receiver (NR1607)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Marantz is joining the 2016 AVR new model rollout parade with their first product announcement of the year. The NR1607 ($700) is a 7.2 channel network AV receiver with a consumer friendly minimalist design factor. It joins several other ultra-slim models offered by Marantz and is a direct replacement of the older NR1606. The tweaks and additions between the two models are relatively few, primarily encompassing additional DSD support (2.8/5.6 MHz), the inclusion of Kindle Fire compatibility with an overhauled remote App (Android and iOS also compatible), a re-designation of the backside IR input jack location, and the loss of about half-a-pound in overall unit weight. Otherwise, the 2016 NR1607 refresh is nearly indistinguishable from last year’s model.

The NR1607 and its slim design are made specifically for buyers that lack the space for larger AVR options. It stands a mere 4-inches tall (6.8-inches with its two backside Wi-Fi antennas in the up position) and measures 17-in wide and 14.8-in deep. It weighs a svelte and highly manageable 18.3-pounds. Seven power amps are packed inside the chassis with a power output of 50 Watts (8 ohms, two-channels).

Beyond size, the beauty of the NR1607 lies in its wide-ranging functionality. Using both Bluetooth and Wi-Fi, it gives owners access to music sources via AirPlay, network attached storage devices (NAS), Internet radio, Pandora, and Spotify Connect. It also offers support for a range of Hi-Res options including DSD, FLAC, ALAC, AIFF, and Wav. Control over music playback is delivered by the new AVR Remote App, which allows for basic functionality in addition to building music playlists on the fly and browsing through network music services and personal digital music collections.

On the movie front, the unit’s seven channels can be used to create a 5.1.2 immersive sound experience. It ships with onboard Dolby Atmos decoding and internal DTS:X hardware that promises to be enabled through a Fall 2016 firmware update. Traditional 5.1 and 7.1 multi-channel layouts are also possible, with support for legacy codecs such as DTS HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. Both stereo and multi-channel audio is easily optimized using the onboard Audyssey room correction software. Audyssey MultiEQ is able to apply DSP acoustic correction filters to troubled frequencies resulting a more tonally balanced presentation, while Audyssey Dynamic EQ improves dialog and wide-band response and Dynamic Volume keeps volume levels constant when televised media switches from content to commercials.










_An inside look at Marantz’s new NR1607 AV Network Receiver._​
The NR1607 has current and future video technologies covered with full 4K UHD support and the Imaging and Science Foundation’s (ISF) certified stamp of approval. It carries eight HDMI 2.0a compatible ports, HDCP 2.2 coverage, and can pass-through all 4K video including 60Hz, 4:4:4 color sampling, High Dynamic Range (HDR), wide color gamut, 21:9 video, 3D, and BT. 2020 color space. The NR1607 also possesses the ability to upscale non-4K content, making standard HD material easier on the eyes when viewing on a 4K television. In the tweaking department, the NR1607 features a full suite of video calibration controls along with selectable ISF Day and Night viewing modes.

Topping off the package is a consumer friendly graphical setup assistant that Marantz “guarantees” as easy-to-use. It offers simple on-screen instructions to guide the entire setup process.

The Marantz NR1607 AVR is scheduled to begin shipping in May 2016.

_Image Credits: Marantz_


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like a nice unit, more details here. Would prefer XT rather than just MultEQ but wouldn't be a deal breaker at this msrp....


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

This move by Marantz is going to make many folks happy that do not want the big black boxes everywhere. Matter of fact, since it has pre outs, this might be the perfect unit for me. Hmmmmm It would fit in my cabinet much better than the Denon 4520.


----------

